
The Graham-Blumenthal Bill: A New Path for DOJ to Finally Break Encryption - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/03/graham-blumenthal-bill-new-path-doj-finally-break-encryption
======
freejazz
Not sure if this is a "trojan horse" for breaking encyrption, or if this is
really just another push by the eff to keep section 230 immunity as bigtech so
desires.

~~~
stockkid
Interesting, could you elaborate what section 230 immunity entails?

